# Kane nipped my husbands friend!!



## bunchoberrys (Apr 23, 2010)

I am shocked.  My husband and his buddy Jim were in the garage, and the 4yrold let Kane go out with my husband, I didn't worry cause Kane knows Jim, he's been here many times, he even plays with him. I was not out there, nor the kids only my husband and Jim. My husband said that him and Jim were standing talking and Kane came up behind him and nipped him on the back of his jeans on his calf. Jim turned around and Kane jumped up on him like it was no big deal. Jim swears that he barely felt it. But, none the less, that is totally unacceptable to me. I am truly disappointed in him. The last time he did something like that was when he was a puppy. I'm upset with my husband too. He's not the most assertive, and I think Kane took advantage of it. Its like ever since I came home from the hospital, he's been acting like a brat. He knows I'm mad at him, he's laying at my feet pouting. Any suggestions?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Okay, no panic!!! This sounds to me like Kane was trying to get his buddy Jim to play with him, and it worked!! Of course it is not acceptable, and you want to correct him for it, but this does not in any way, any shape, sound like aggression to me!! Ever seen one dog trying to engage another dog in play, sneak up behind them and grab the other dog's tail and give it a jerk? Sounds to me like the same kind of thing. 

So discourage and correct Kain from play-nipping people, but do not see it as aggression - it is play! Don't be angry or upset, you have a puppy that is being a puppy! 

Disclaimer: Since I was not there to witness the event, my take on the situation may be incorrect. However I have tried to give some feedback based on the info provided.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

I agree. If the friend has played with Kane in the past, it sounds like Kane was just trying to get him to play.
Again, not being there it's hard to say for sure, but if it was aggression, there is normally some signs beforehand, a type of warning.

Gunnar is notorious for running up behind Cassie, barking and nipping at her to get her to play. He only does it with her, so we don't get to upset about it.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I agree with Lucia. (imagine that ) He was trying to get Jim to play with him. It doesn't sound like aggressive behavior, more like play/herding behavior. You can definitely correct for it since it's unacceptable in your pack, but don't think you have an aggressive dog.


----------



## bunchoberrys (Apr 23, 2010)

He is like a kid sometimes, I swear. lol. He pulls these stunts when mom is not around. How should I correct this since its said and done? He knows I'm upset cause now he's moping and walking around the house with his stuffed zebra (thats what he does when he's nervous, sad)


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

You can't correct him "after the fact". You have to correct/discourage it when it happens.
You have to ignore it now, just relax and be yourself and carry on like nothing is out of the ordinary.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Sounds like his way of saying " come on, let's play!" How does Jim play with Kane? Does he roughhouse? I agree with the other posters, it's too late to correct him now. It needs to be done when it happens.


----------



## bunchoberrys (Apr 23, 2010)

I feel like a horrible mom who hasn't been paying attention to there kid cause I've been sick. Should I make him go through his obed. training here at home just to give him a reminder? I haven't worked with him for almost 2 weeks. Sorry guys, this really bothers me. I have children running in and out my house and I cannot have this, even if its playing. I worked so hard with him. Its not that I am mad, but disappointed. He is so well known in the neighborhood that even our mailman Henry stopped by on his day off and brought a bag of dog treats cause he heard from our neighbors that Kane had the sads when I was in the hospital. He is so good with everyone, especially children.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

i think that doing OB with him would be a great idea. fun for the dog and it will help you regain faith in your dog.

it is very tough when our dogs do something that we feel they shouldn't do. Happens to all of us.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

PS, almost certainly playing - probably a compliment to jim that your pup wanted to play so much!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

He sounds like a young, restless dog who hasn't had adequate outlets for his boundless energy lately. (Which is not to blame or point fingers....Just stating.) 

I agree with everyone else here that nothing in this sounds 'aggressive'. The OB suggerstion is a good one. He'll thrive on the additional attention & activity.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Dec 31, 2010)

bunchoberrys -

Please let us know over time if these responding posters are correct. My husband and I adopted a rescue shepherd mix who was fine for a few days -- fitting in the household and great manners wilh our dog and cats and visitors. 

Then one day he nipped a man who the dog knew and had been petted by. In the preceding days he did the same thing to a niece and another man who he knew. No warning at all. The dog just meandered around and approached and nipped. Happened inside and outside.

We had a trainer come evaluate and the trainer concluded that the dog was, in fact, aggressive (the dog showed obvious aggression toward the trainer and bit him hard) and on his advice we sadly returned this dog who we had become quite attached to. We had only had the dog a week by the way and had not had time to do training yet. 

Not trying to scare you. Just want to know if this nipping you are having is playing only. We thought that too about our dog at first. I know its different because ours was an adult rescue and you have raised your dog yourself. I understand though why you are nervous about it. I would be too. Good luck.


----------



## MikeyMerciless (Jan 15, 2011)

Well if he jumped up and acted like it didn't matter, I'm sure he was just being playful. He was probably trying to sneak up on him or something.


----------



## bunchoberrys (Apr 23, 2010)

ValleyGirl- Over the past week I basically put him back thru boot camp, for some reminders. I believe that it was just pent up energy, and at the time Jim was the outlet. I have been on medical bed (more like computer chair) rest, so I have not been working with Kane like I usually do.
Also you have to understand I am kind of OCD about my pets, especially my dogs. I expect alot out of them. When we have company, I expect him to have manners, unless I say its ok. Thats why I spent countless hours working with him training, socializing, etc.. Its not up to him to think "hey, I feel like playing with our guests, I'm going to take it upon myself to start it". Thats not OK in my book. It not up to him, its up to me to say its ok. Understand? Just like with my children, I expect manners when we have people over, and when we are out socializing. The more I analyze it, I believe that my husband didn't go thru the usual routine when someone comes over. We put him in a heel, and introduce, he smells them, etc. He just went out and figured "hey, you didn't make me do it and I am so excited to see him, and he likes to play so......" We gave him in inch and he took a yard. lol. He took advantage of the situation.. In this situation, we are all at fault. Lesson learned.
Do I think it was aggression? No, just pent up energy, and he was being a brat, and we weren't being good parents at the time.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Off topic - bunchoberrys - but what is your Avatar? Looks like some little alien creature?


----------



## MikeyMerciless (Jan 15, 2011)

Castlemaid said:


> Off topic - bunchoberrys - but what is your Avatar? Looks like some little alien creature?


 
hahah I always think to my self what her avatars are... I think odd little things as avatars are like her trademarks haha


----------



## bunchoberrys (Apr 23, 2010)

Castlemaid-His name is Fizgig. He is from the Jim Henson movie Dark Crystal.

He reminds me of Kane, his character is a brat of a pet. lol


----------



## MikeyMerciless (Jan 15, 2011)

bunchoberrys said:


> Castlemaid-His name is Fizgig. He is from the Jim Henson movie Dark Crystal.
> 
> He reminds me of Kane, his character is a brat of a pet. lol
> 
> YouTube - Fizzgig


 
Oh my god... I saw that movie once. I barely watched it because it was at a party when I was little, but for some reason I always rememeber it.


----------



## Whitedog404 (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm no expert, but it doesn't sound to me like Kane was being aggressive, either. However, I'm glad the behavior is being delt with aggresively. I've had about two or three events similar to that with Dexter a couple of months ago when he was around 10 and 11 months old. We have a small group of close friends who come over on a regular basis. This group consists of two or three women, so when they enter, everyone is greeting in high voices, there's all that obligatory hugging and cooing to the dogs, etc. It's a bit much and, one day, Dexter got very excited and nipped the back one one of our guests jeans around the calf area. We did a quick correct and it worried me, too. The next time they came over -- a week or so later -- I kept an eye on him and before I knew it, he did it again! Another swift correction. Like Kane, Dexter was being totally friendly before and after. But he never nips us, even when we're playing frenetically. I want to say it happened again when we got beyond the front door and entered the kitchen on another occasion. Again, it's just a lightening fast nip and run. Very playful. Not to be confused with fun. Anyway, now I insist people ignore the dogs and refrain from the exuberant greetings. Just walk quietly to the kitchen while I have Dexter stay on his bed until I release him. I'll have the more mature dog, Luke, outside on the porch, until I release Dexter, so there's less excitement. This has worked like a charm and we've not had any other incidents. However, I do keep an eye on him when I see him get too excited. I don't think of Dexter as agressive at all because these are the only times I've seen anything like that, but I will kepp a vigilant eye on him. I do understand your concern, though.


----------



## Whitedog404 (Mar 25, 2010)

I should explain that Dexter nipped when we were all in a group moving and talking from the front door through the living room. I almost thought he was "hearding" us with that nip. I know...he wasn't.


----------



## fgshepherd (Sep 1, 2010)

I agree with everyone else. Sounds like your Kane just wanted some playing and attention from Jim. Completely harmless. If the dog were aggressive, Jim would probably have an extremely painful bite mark on his leg! But, you're a good mom for recognizing the behavior and dealing with it to change it to what you find acceptable. Sounds like a prankster dog!


----------

